# Genie Model: HR54-500 What happened to "Caller ID"



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

This is a very useful feature that I used for a long time on the HR20-700's.

Installed new equipment yesterday upgraded to SWiM and no caller ID.

How can this be???

Why would Direct TV remove this from their most current technology receiver.

Comments???


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

POTS is going the way of VCRs. No reason to support a dying technology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If Caller ID is important to you -I suggest you call and get a replacement Genie the HR44 has a RJ11 and supports caller id -the HR54 has no such port - Replacing your Genie NOW before you load it up with recording will save you from later heart burn when you discover that all recording stay with the DVR they are recorded too.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

But HR54 if required for 4K. getting a 44 is just a band aid solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

WestDC said:


> If Caller ID is important to you -I suggest you call and get a replacement Genie the HR44 has a RJ11 and supports caller id -the HR54 has no such port - Replacing your Genie NOW before you load it up with recording will save you from later heart burn when you discover that all recording stay with the DVR they are recorded too.


Or maybe just get a phone that displays Caller ID......

Who still has a landline anyway?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

But HR54 if required for 4K. getting a 44 is just a band aid solution. 

If the op has No interest in 4k -It was just a Suggestion

Who still has a landline anyway?

Many Folks That live in a location where Cell Service is not there yet or limited cell signal or like myself (live in that area) but have high speed cable and use VOIP -that still works and displays cid just like the old days LOL!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

WestDC said:


> But HR54 if required for 4K. getting a 44 is just a band aid solution.
> 
> If the op has No interest in 4k -It was just a Suggestion
> 
> ...


the point being made was that apparently DirecTV has giveN up on CID. At some point in time there would be some other options. Why not just get over it today rather than later....

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

Other than 4K video and no CID what are the other differences between HR54 and the HR44?


Why is it better to own a HR54 if you do not have 4K video picture other than it is newer?

Thanks for the good input.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is nothing better besides what you already mentioned. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Also, no front panel controls on the HR54.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

I have Ooma, not POTS, and use the D* CID. Ooma is not "landline" or POTS, it's VOIP. But I get that the newer generation only has cell phones, not a "home" phone, and couldn't use this D* feature. Meantime, I will stick with my HR44, since D* doesn't offer any UHD programming that interests me at this point. I do stream some UHD content to my UHD TV from Amazon, so for the time being I am content enjoying my D* onscreen CID and my UHD content from other sources.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

frogg said:


> I have Ooma, not POTS, and use the D* CID. Ooma is not "landline" or POTS, it's VOIP. But I get that the newer generation only has cell phones, not a "home" phone, and couldn't use this D* feature. Meantime, I will stick with my HR44, since D* doesn't offer any UHD programming that interests me at this point. I do stream some UHD content to my UHD TV from Amazon, so for the time being I am content enjoying my D* onscreen CID and my UHD content from other sources.


VOIP is a landline... If you can't take it with you, like cellular, it's considered landline.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> VOIP is a landline... If you can't take it with you, like cellular, it's considered landline.


well, you can take Ooma and Magic Jack with you. As long as you have internet access, it will work. Heck, even overseas!

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> well, you can take Ooma and Magic Jack with you. As long as you have internet access, it will work. Heck, even overseas!
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


It doesn't function as you move it... It requires hard wiring to work... aka land line.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> It doesn't function as you move it... It requires hard wiring to work... aka land line.


are you really sure??? Think carefully

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Who still has a landline anyway?


You would be surprised. Many people who live rural don't have reliable cell service (if at all). These are also the same people that are most likely to have satellite service since there are no cable options. While I don't care about caller ID on the TV, landlines are not going away anytime soon for many people (like me). And the same goes for Internet access. I know a lot of people around here who still use dial-up because there is no other affordable option.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

poppo said:


> You would be surprised. Many people who live rural don't have reliable cell service (if at all). These are also the same people that are most likely to have satellite service since there are no cable options. While I don't care about caller ID on the TV, landlines are not going away anytime soon for many people (like me). And the same goes for Internet access. I know a lot of people around here who still use dial-up because there is no other affordable option.


 Also during emergencies , like tornado, fire, and other natural disasters cell towers will not be available.


----------



## tvaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

dod1450 said:


> Also during emergencies , like tornado, fire, and other natural disasters cell towers will not be available.


My wife has a pacemaker/defibrillator and has a monitor for it that has to plug into a landline.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> well, you can take Ooma and Magic Jack with you. As long as you have internet access, it will work. Heck, even overseas!
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk





RunnerFL said:


> It doesn't function as you move it... It requires hard wiring to work... aka land line.


I carried a Vonage box (voip) several times to Germany many years ago to make free calls back to the US. While it may use a land-line style of handset, it's not a landline.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> I carried a Vonage box (voip) several times to Germany many years ago to make free calls back to the US. While it may use a land-line style of handset, it's not a landline.


that is semantics. While technically is not a landline, it functions just like one.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------

